
Disable scripts for Data Saver users on slow connections - onion2k
https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/4775088607985664
======
onion2k
This is only a proposal at this stage, but in a future version Chrome may
block <script> tags loading if the user is on a slow connection. Seems like a
great idea.

